# Learning to sin properly ? How much work ?



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello,

I'm 18 and I've always had a big problem with singing - I _refused_ to sing at the music courses I had in high-school (it was an option, 4 hours per week) when I was 15 and 16, and also beforehand. Last year I was in an inter high-school choir, directed by my two music teachers of the high-school, and I've made some progress - I dared to sing and it even was feeling quite good sometimes.
I also speak very poorly, even if I have made some progresses (no more lisping, speaking a bit louder so that I'm now just speaking very quietly and not so-quietly-you-can't-hear), so I'm not really sure I "have what it takes".

Now, I'd like to learn to sing _properly_, ie. having at least a good basic technique, having worked a bit on my tone (enough to not sound... how I sound at the moment) and being able to sing in a serious choir or something like that.
I've thought about taking lessons with someone but I just wonder how much work it'd ask per day to practice singing as a complementary discipline. 
I read that singer rarely practice more than 1h30 a day because of physiological limits. Is it true ?
Could I work on, I specify it again, very basic things, with 50-60 minutes per day ?

I'm already studying mainly the guitar but also the composition, and I'm tackling the piano (with a private teacher until I'll be (I hope) accepted into the conservatory) and I should be beginning the organ next year. It's already quite a lot, even if I don't have the ambition to do concerts as a pianist or an organist (it's more like if I were studying those instruments as a serious amateur), it takes quite a bit of time.

edit : AHHHH OMG this is a ridiculous typing error ): If a mod can edit the title... thanks.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

If I want to sin properly, I consult a catholic priest. They know a lot about sin. They do it all the time.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah, that is a beaut of a typo; drew me in too.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Praeludium said:


> I also speak very poorly, even if I have made some progresses (no more lisping, speaking a bit louder so that I'm now just speaking very quietly and not so-quietly-you-can't-hear), so I'm not really sure I "have what it takes".


I do believe that forming words whilst speaking and singing are processed differently both physiologically and by the brain. Mel Tillis and Jim Nabors are typically given as examples. Here Ozzy demonstrates...

Speaking Voice

Posture doesn't play a noticeable role during speaking.

Only shallow (chest) breathing is required to produce speech sounds.

Spoken words feel as if they originate in your mouth; you feel vibrations in the mouth and throat while speaking.

Words seem to leave the mouth on a horizontal stream of air.

There is no real sense of vibration or "tingle" above the upper lip while speaking.

The roof of the mouth is uninvolved or feels low and "lazy;" the jaw is often quite rigid.

Singing Voice

Good posture plays a big role in deep breathing; more air is needed to produce higher pitched, elongated words.

Deeper breaths (involving expansion of the belt line and and the back) are needed to produce singing sounds.

Words produced in your singing voice feel as if they originate in the area around your eyes, nose, or even forehead; you'll feel a sense of vibration in these areas more than in the throat.

Words seem to float into the head on a vertical column of air.

There is a real sense of vibration or "tingle" in the areas above the lips--such as the nose, forehead, or around the eyes.

The roof of the mouth is arched and raised, as if you're beginning a yawn.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Damn! I thought this was gonna be a great new thread!!!:devil:


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Lunasong said:


> I do believe that forming words whilst speaking and singing are processed differently both physiologically and by the brain. Mel Tillis and Jim Nabors are typically given as examples. Here Ozzy demonstrates...
> 
> Speaking Voice
> 
> ...


Thanks for this reply Lunasong, it's very interesting !
Well at least I won't have this problem/excuse


----------

